
Report: Amazon plans to expand grocery delivery service - taylorbuley
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/01/amazon-plans-to-expand-grocery.html
======
gkefalas
Should be quite interesting; here in NYC my wife and I do about 75% of our
grocery shopping through FreshDirect which nets us fresher, more local, and
all-around better produce & meat than we can get here in Astoria without
taking a trip into Manhattan. FreshDirect also has continued to improve their
user experience and buying process -- so much so that we trust the site enough
to buy new veggies and fruits that we've never tried before just based on
their staff ratings.

I'm not saying that Amazon won't be able to get traction here, but rather that
I'm curious to see how what different approach they'd bring to solving the
problems that FreshDirect has already solved. I should also mention that I
love Amazon thanks to Prime, so it should be interesting competition if they
expand this way...

~~~
taylorbuley
Agreed. I wondered if this was the inevitable conclusion once I saw the
"Amazon Tote" announcement a while back:
<https://tote.amazon.com/AmazonToteLearnMore?refId=>

